# Cyclogest 400 & Progynova 4mg - side effects?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

That's it -  4 days into the 2ww and symtom spotting like mad already!    I wonder if anyone can help me out...

I'm currently on the above dose twice daily.  I am now 4dp 5dt and have very tender/sensitive nipples and boobies.  I know for sure that I had this in my last succesful cycle but can't remember how early it started.  I also can't remember if I had it with my failed cycles...I honestly don't think I did as I had a feeling all along it had failed due to no symtoms so in my hed this is a good sign.    

Anyway, what I wanted to know is which of the above drugs would affect nipple sensitivity etc?  I've increased my progynova from 2mg to 4mg twice daily (but did this a few days b4 transfer and boobies didn't change)  and have kept to my 400mg cyclogest morning and night so know it's not this causing the boobies thing....

Is it too early to have any pg symptoms? (embies are now 9 days old) 

Thanks guys and sorry for being a pest! 

Mia x 

PS - Just been checking out other sites and one of them says breast tenderness is caused by taking this drug in about 11% of cases...that's good odd's by my reckoning! Has anyone else on here had this side effect and not been pg?  Gawd - I sooooooooooooooo want to test - argggh!    xx

***Update; Just noticed a small wet spot on my nighty at my nipple area......


----------



## Janeybear8 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oooo, I really want to know the answer to this one too as I feel exactly the same! i too have sore (.)(.) and nipples and am 3 days post ET. I too had this in my successful IVF and can't remember in the negative one! Spooky. 
Hope someone can help?
Janey


----------



## Hhitchen (May 24, 2010)

Hi,

I think it's really difficult to know either way which makes it hard as the meds cause those symptoms too. If you remember sore boobs being a good sign last time then Im sure it's a good sign this time!

I'm on cyclogest and had sore boobs last time and got a BFN. I'm 7 days post ET and got sore boobs again!  I'm trying to think positive thoughts and relax but it's SO hard! 

Hope you all get the BFPs you've been waiting for  

x holly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Both the cyclogest (progesterone) and progynova (oestrogen) can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms, including sore boobs and nipple senstivity. I get those symptoms, as well as many others during natural cycles and often more when on the drugs during treatment. Here's just a few of the side effects caused....

some of the side effects and symptoms of oestrogen:

breast pain, tenderness or enlargement
headache/migraine
nausea
abdominal pain
bloating
windiness
indigestion
tiredness
anxiety
dizziness
swelling of the ankles due to to fluid retention
skin reactions such as rash and itch
PMS like symptoms

here's just a few side effects of progesterone:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting and nausea
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Whilst obviously hope it's a good sign for you, at 4dp5dt it is very early days as embryos would only be 9 days old...most women don't get genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg and at this stage you'd not quite be 4 weeks yet.

I know how hard it is but I wouldn't over analyse anything or read too much into symptoms as it really is too soon to know for sure.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Natasha, just praying for a sign I suppose.   

Need to just wait and see.....fingers crossed. 

Mia x


----------



## Hhitchen (May 24, 2010)

Hey Mia,

I am totally the same so don't worry!  I know that there's nothing I can do to make it work/not work and its really frustrating!

I've been praying lots too - will say some for you 

Let me know how you get on, 

xHolly


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Holly, 

It's not easy is it?!  Anyway, good luck for OTD and let me know your result.  When do you test?

Mia x


----------



## Hhitchen (May 24, 2010)

Hi Mia,

I'm due to test next sat! How about you?

Sorry if you've said already! Brain like a sieve at the mo!

X holly


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Holly ,

My otd is 08/06 but I may test early....

Mia x


----------



## Hhitchen (May 24, 2010)

Me too at this rate! Started feeling quite unwell yesterday. Got bad headache and AF cramps, feeling sick and going hot and cold the whole time! Presuming it's not a good sign, but also a bit worried as to what is going on.

Feeling quite anxious about it  

xx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Holly, 

Try to stay positive as most of your symptoms could be pg related!    They do say most women have AF type cramps before a positive result....me included in my last cylce so fingers crossed!

Hows the boobies?  Are they achy or tender?  Mines have been since a couple fo days after tx but I'm aware this could be the drugs....

Do you think you will wait till otd or will you crumble?  I'm going to do it either sun/mon.....

Mia x


----------



## Hhitchen (May 24, 2010)

Hi Mia,

I caved in and tested 2 days early  it was a BFN and so then spent the night crying! I know I still have 2 days till OTD so won't test again now. Was really cross with myself for doing it and so was DH but I felt so ill I wanted to know what was going on. 

Symptoms have subsided alot today. No painful boobs just bigger and heavier!

I'm not feeling positive about the outcome at all now. 

How you doing?
Xx


----------

